# Bluescreen nach Netzwerkverbindung



## Html (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen...

Bin momentan dabei mir einen Party-Pc zusammen zustellen. Habe Windows XP installiert und seit neustem einen Ralink RT2561 Wlan-PCI Karte eingebaut.

Nun zu meinem Problem: Stelle ich eine Wlan Verbindung her erscheint sofort oder wenn ich auf Dateien im Netzwerk zugreifen will ein Bluescreen und der PC startet neu. Zusätzlich erscheint nach dem Booten immer ein das Windows Problembericht Fenster mit der Meldung "Schwerer Fehler entdeckt".

Der Bluescreen gibt folgende verschiedene Meldungen: rdr_file_system ; tcpip.sys; irql_not_less_or_equal; stop 0x0000007F.

In der Systemsteuerung unter Ereignisanzeige unter System habe ich den Fehler SystemError, Kategorie 102, Ereignisskennung1003.

Fehlercode: 1000008e



Habe auch schon neue Treiber für die Karte installiert-ohne Erfolg. Ist die Karte deaktiviert oder wird keine Verbindung hergestellt so bekomme ich auch keinen Fehler.


Bitte um eure Hilfe



Vielen Dank, Olli


----------



## octo124 (8. Dezember 2006)

Deine Fehlermeldung oben stimmt leider nicht. Bitte kontrolliere das und danach folge den Anweisungen hier:
http://www.jasik.de/shutdown/stop_fehler.htm

Ansonsten deinstalliere mal alle vorhandenen Treiber deiner Netzwerkkomponenten im Gerätemanager und installiere diese neu, zuvor schau im Netz nach, ob es nicht aktuelle zu deiner Hardware gibt.

Versuch wäre auch, die WLAN-Card in einem anderen PCI-Slot zu probieren = evt. liegen hier Speicherkonflikte mit anderen Komponenten vor - je nachdem, welcher IRQ sich da tummelt. Gehe dazu in den Gerätemanager unter System in der Sytemsteuerung und wähle dort in der "Ansicht" "Ressourcen nach Verbindung" aus. Dort siehst Du dann die Geräte mit ihren IRQ-Belegungen und erkennst vielleicht welche Geräte sich behindern.


----------

